# Ridgid 270 Any thoughts?



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Anyone ever use one? Any thoughts or opinions?


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes and they work great


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I like it. Wonder if the 700 came out of that ?


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

That's in great shape by the way.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

No universal die but would be handy on rooftops.


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

Better off with small threader by rothenberg takes two people to load in truck


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Nothing beats a good old fashioned hand threader though


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

titaniumplumbr said:


> Nothing beats a good old fashioned hand threader though


As long as a good helper is attached


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Never seen one, but since it's a Ridgid, it probably works great.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

It's a 700 motor with a 300 chuck

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Would you be able to rest a pipe wrench on that bar and make it tighten on a fitting too? Maybe just so far? 

Burn it up maybe?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I used that machine for years, lighter than a 300, but with the same threading capacity. Yes you could use the bar with a wrench. Good overall machine.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Nuplumber (May 9, 2012)

Turns slower than the 300 good for brass and stainless. Great machine with foot pedal no problem after year of use, and I can lift into my truck. My back no good and it not from lifting this


----------

